# CPS and borrowing lenses



## gferdinandsen (May 9, 2013)

I hope someboday can help me, I just joined CPS as a Gold Member and would like to "play with" the TS-E 17mm, if I find it matches my style, I may break the bank for it. In any event, what is the procedure one goes through to request a lens? The CPS website says you can borrow for "a week or two", how long do you typically use a borrowed lens? Do they take your credit card number as security against you damaging/losing the lens? And, finally, is it OK to borrow a lens that you have no intention of ever purchasing (say the 600 f/4)?


----------



## RLPhoto (May 9, 2013)

You have to email CPSloan with a request. I don't remember the email but Ill be getting 4x 600RTs from them to demo real soon.


----------



## gferdinandsen (May 9, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> You have to email CPSloan with a request. I don't remember the email but Ill be getting 4x 600RTs from them to demo real soon.



Do you have to give them a credit card number?


----------



## Drizzt321 (May 9, 2013)

gferdinandsen said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > You have to email CPSloan with a request. I don't remember the email but Ill be getting 4x 600RTs from them to demo real soon.
> ...



No, you just need to be a CPS Gold/Platinum member. Most people register and pay with a CC for those, but I believe you can mail them a check or something similar.

I borrowed the 24mm TS-E and 100mm IS Macro, and haven't bought either yet. Probably buy one or the other eventually, but I'm in no hurry. It's pretty easy, just email them at the email address, say which lenses, when you'd like to receive them (but no guarantees), and eagerly await them  You don't specifically say "I will be wanting to buy this lens", especially because it's an *evaluation* program. So even if you doubt you'll buy it, they want to give you the opportunity to shoot with it because you might just find you do want it.


----------



## RGF (May 10, 2013)

Yes it is okay to test a lens, try it out. Just remember you may fall in love with it and sudden "need" it. That happened when I borrowed a 1Dx. Two will be arriving today so I am selling extra stuff to pay for it.

You pay shipping back - so for a 600 F4 that will be a chunk of change.

Also you are on the hook for list (not street price) if something happens to the lens/body. I am bit surprised that after I returned the 1Dx, I never heard back from CPS saying they received and it checked out ok. THen again I got confirmation from FedEx.

Go for it. Just remember you may decide you need the lens after all.


----------



## gferdinandsen (May 10, 2013)

RGF said:


> You pay shipping back - so for a 600 F4 that will be a chunk of change.



Ironically you mentioned one of the two lenses I am trying out. Whilst I certainly don't ever see the day when I 'need', much less can afford, the 600 f/4, I do think it's a possibilityt hat after trying out the 17 TS-E I may decide that I do need it.

So am I to understand from you post that I can evealuate two of the same bodies at the same time?


----------

